# Holding Tank Maintenance



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

With all of the new members on board, I think this is worth repeating. A couple weeks ago NDJollymon updated the Outbackers.com FAQ page to include, among other things, a section on maintenance of holding tanks.

I have had my 26RS for almost 3 yrs now and up until last August had issues with my black tank. The gauge registered full since 2 months after I bought my Outback and I was starting to get odors I couldn't get rid of no matter how much chemical I dumped in the tank







.

At the end of last season I started using the method described on the FAQ page (water softener, detergent, & bleach in tank). I also make sure I have lots of water in the tank before I dump.

What a difference!

My odors are gone and my gauge works (well, most of the time) now. I think I had built up solid waste stuck to the inside of the tank and this was causing the gauge to register full and the odor. The new mixture breaks down waste better, in my opinion, and totally negates odors. I do not use the blue chemical anymore.

Anyway, for those of you with the Quickie Flush, this might not be an issue. It would still be worth having a look at.

Sorry, I can't figure out how to do the direct link to that page, maybe one of you can help out.

Regards

-Matt


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Been using the water softener/detergeant combo in my tank for most of last season, and will continue this season. Definate difference with the odor control, but it still doesn't get everything. I put my quickie flush in this past weekend.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another great tip I got from Y-Guy at the PNW Rally...

Assuming you do not dump your tanks at the park. Just before pulling out, buy a bag of ice cubes and pour it down the toilet. The sloshing around of the hard ice cubes will help to break down the solid materials.

By the time you get to your dump station, they will have melted, and you will get a great flush.

Fantastic tip, Y-Guy!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.; I have not tried the water softener / bleach / detergent combo yet. I assume it must work. But let's remember kids, some chemicals do not like to share the same space very much, and can react violently if forced to!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Better living through chemicals!

On a related matter, how long do you flush with the quickie-flush and do you do it with valve open or closed? Do you do it before the grey water flush or after (black, grey, quickie or black, quickie, grey)?

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BBB,

Based on my VAST experience (two trips), I do the quickie flush for about 5 minutes, and with the valve open. You need the tank basically empty for the spray to do anything.

Then I flush the hose with the grey water. The quickie flush dosen't use enough water to flush the hose much itself.

One thing is for sure, it does an amazing job!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's my procedure;

I dump the black tank and let it drain for a couple minutes, turn on the quickie flush for about 5 minutes. After 5 minutes or so I close the black tank valve and let the quickie flush fill the tank completely, dump, usually lots of stuff comes out then. I leave the quickie flush on for a few more minutes with the valve open and then I'm done. The tank is squeaky clean and the guage reads empty just about every time. Close the valves, add odorloss liquid, a bit of water softener, a couple of gallons of water and we're ready to roll.

Here's a thread I posted a while back about cleaning the black tank.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

P.S.; I have not tried the water softener / bleach / detergent combo yet. I assume it must work. But let's remember kids, some chemicals do not like to share the same space very much, and can react violently if forced to!
[snapback]33444[/snapback]​[/quote]

Little Johnny was a Chemist








Little Johnny is no more








What he thought was H2O








Was H2SO4
















Please be very careful when mixing bleach and other additives in the tanks. It could be very dangerous!

Tim


----------



## aceweigle (Apr 21, 2005)

There was just a very bad situation in the county jail in Pittsburgh, PA. I believe 2 (possibly 3) inmates died...after mixing bleach with amonia to clean bathrooms in the jail. I forget how many were sickened...not a good situation.

Be very careful...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just to clear things up a bit...

Following the maintenance guide...bleach is not dumped in the tank with any other chemicals. He merely says that he disinfects his tanks with bleach once or twice per year.

He runs bleach in the fresh water tank...and I don't like that idea much. I do disinfect the water system...but I drain and flush the bleach.

Your safety notes are correct...don't mix chemicals! Be sure of what's in your tank before putting in something else.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just to reinforce what Jolly said. Read the entire article. I normally add the water softener, and every other flush or two, add a bit of laundry soap. I have not run any bleach in my black tank yet, but I do use it to flush and sanitize the fresh water system, several times a year. There is also another artlicle on line other then the one that Jolly links to, I just can't remember where it is or what it is called.

Tim


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I've got a rule that makes my life a bit easier and since I'm the one who dumps and cleans the tanks, I can make a rule.

My rule: *No pooping in the camper*







(I hope it's OK to say that).









It sure makes my life easier and usually only requires the family to take one trip to the community john per day (depending on camp cooking).


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I really don't like the idea of bleach in the lines either. We are using this method as well and I am sure it is going to work wonders. I may even use it in the boat!

I just had to throw the "little johnny: quote out there. One of my all time favorites of Chemistry 101.









The article is very informative. Thanks for updating the FAQ site Jolly!

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> My rule: No pooping in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that rule. Unfortunately, had I stuck to it, I would not be doing much camping at all. The DW has her own rules. She doesn't want to have to walk to the potty.

So, I am left with the alternative.....clean the tanks.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No #2??? Do guests have to wear diapers?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We all have rules, My DW says she is not using public bathrooms, nor are the girls when we spent this much money to have it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I can use the camp pit to drain a few beers but the toilet in the Outback is our personal Outhouse and since I know how clean it is on top as the the DW dose a fantastic job in the trailer I feel it is my honor bound duty to drain and rinse the tanks without complaint.

I was a bit un easy the first time but now it seems to be just one of the chores and it really is no problem. We currently have no smells and no problem with the level indicators and we use our TP from the house.

And with the TurboMaxx fan installed in the WC certain other concerns are now gone about use in a confined space.


----------

